# My neighbors Armenian Gampr Dog



## thistlebloom (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought you all might enjoy seeing our neighbors Armenian Gampr Dog. He has the most wonderful character. Really love having him in the neighborhood. He's a 200 pound loyal guardian.
The horse is my mustang and the woman is another neighbor who was doing a little line work with my mare.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 9, 2019)

He's beautiful!!  I've never heard of that breed, but will be researching it for more info.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

What an awesome dog. There aren’t many here in the US. Is he a working dog with livestock to guard?


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What an awesome dog. There aren’t many here in the US. Is he a working dog with livestock to guard?



My neighbors were Nevada hay farmers and also raised sheep and cattle. The dogs were amazing guardians even protecting the antelope that hung out on the property.
They moved here to retire and now the dogs just have horses and people to protect, and about 2,490 fewer acres to roam on. They (neighbors) are involved in the effort to preserve the Gampr dog.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

That is a beautiful dog,  do your neighbors breed them or just enjoying the one(s) they have?


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 9, 2019)

They bred at their old place. They feel 10 acres is a bit cramped for the type of territory the dogs were used to. But they aren't necessarily not planning on breeding either. 
The dog in the photo is their young male Bruce, he's 200 pounds, and the folks who decide these things about the Gampr Dog, have designated a range for males considerably smaller. Sooo, my neighbors haven't committed one way or the other on breeding him. 
They don't really know where his size came from. There are no dogs on either side that large. Big, but not enormous.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 6, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> He's beautiful!!  I've never heard of that breed, but will be researching it for more info.


My friend has a Great Pyrenees and 2 Maremma Sheepdog. a couple more he will have more dogs than sheep.


----------

